# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Zygor Released Anyone Have free?

## allencoded

I used the zygor trial and it ends after the first island. It was amazing. Anyone know a torrent for the full free version?

----------


## HI5

Paid guides are allowed only in elite section.

----------

